
Kleiner Perkins-Backed Startup BetterWorks Faces Harassment Suit - urahara
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-14/kleiner-perkins-backed-startup-betterworks-faces-harassment-suit
======
DrScump
Posted just earlier, 21+ points, 15+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14772676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14772676)

